
A Light in India - amahadik
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/10/a-light-in-india/
======
deskamess
I enjoy stories like this.

\- Iteration of a product to continuously improve the system while reducing
costs.

\- Realizing that a users choice can make the system more efficient (using
lower wattage cfl bulbs) and _acting_ on that.

\- Second derivative waste product used to provide 500 additional jobs.

\- Realizing that once you have a customer channel open they are susceptible
to additional sales of a different nature (soaps, etc).

\- Generic product improvements on the side to help manage core business
(cheap smart card readers)

\- Environmental goodness

Lean product development in a lean environment. Well played.

